

You can use Wolfram Alpha to try and predict the Super Bowl. - Ragged_Claw
http://slashdot.org/topic/bi/wolfram-alpha-suggests-super-bowl-winner/

======
grej
This could have been really cool, but looking at games from the 90's as a
predictor for the current SB?? Sports results from teams (and players) long
past is not what I'd call useful longitudinal data, lol.

